# Grand River Porn



## LoomisIMX

Fishing was slow, but still managed 8 for 12 on the the chrome. Never seen another boat all day. Not sure where everyone is at, but thanks for staying home today:lol:.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

jeez, nice catch, but leave some for the next guy, or to breed.


----------



## diztortion

multispeciestamer said:


> jeez, nice catch, but leave some for the next guy, or to breed.


lol ..


----------



## FishKilla419

Multispeciestamer said:


> jeez, nice catch, but leave some for the next guy, or to breed.


It's called put and take fishery. I pay for license. They plant fish. I catch them and take them home..:evilsmile:lol::lol::lol:
Seriously though. He hasn't even fished chrome in 2 years. That was probably the only winter trip I'll take to the grand this year.

































There ya go J. Those pile of fish on the pavement pics do no justice..
By the way a bunch of those were clip fin. Right pec to b exact.
These were my first Steelhead in the Grand. I was pretty fired up. If ya know what I mean.


----------



## METTLEFISH

I think Multi was just ribbin ya!..... nice fish, Grand Rapids is a cool place to fish... Skyscrapers and Steelhead!


----------



## FishKilla419

METTLEFISH said:


> I think Multi was just ribbin ya!..... nice fish, Grand Rapids is a cool place to fish... Skyscrapers and Steelhead!


I figured. I was just ribbin back.:evil: It is a very cool place to fish. That boat was stuck upside down in the first coffer.:yikes:


----------



## Carpmaster

METTLEFISH said:


> I think Multi was just ribbin ya!..... nice fish, Grand Rapids is a cool place to fish... Skyscrapers and Steelhead!


Naw he is an advocate of don't hurt the poor fishy..... :lol:


----------



## tannhd

It's always slow on weekdays. I was out Sunday for two hours. Went 2 for 2, but the fish were on the small side. There was a medium sized crowd on Sunday.


----------



## LoomisIMX

Yeah Nick, your pics are way better than the pavement pic...lol As far as keeping them goes, give me a break. Those fish where given to people that love to eat fish, but don't have the ability, or funds to do so themselves. It's ok to keep a few from time to time


----------



## FishKilla419

Carpmaster said:


> Naw he is an advocate of don't hurt the poor fishy..... :lol:


 Thats fine. As long as He's not one of the ones who throws the fish off the 20' wall. I'd rather see them on a stringer than do that high dive.:sad::yikes:
I keep 1/2 dozen steelies or less a year. Even less for my buddy the original poster..


----------



## METTLEFISH

My apolologies Mr. President... The President, Skyscrapers, Steelhead.....







Carpmaster said:


> Naw he is an advocate of don't hurt the poor fishy..... :lol:


 
Careful w/ Mr. Bieber's feelings!


----------



## wintrrun

Congrats on a good day of fishing, Loomis and Fish.
Will be starting my winter time "kill em all" here in the next week.


----------



## Chad Smith

Are the docks in? Never fished the Grand before and would like to try this weekend. PM any info to this steelie greenhorn, pleeeease.:lol: 

Nice looking fish!


----------



## bear catcher

Grate catch you has there.I allways keep um all as well.I see you at 6th soon  
You getUM up by the dam? I getUM up by there not long ago and they all come home with me :lol:
KRAVIN KROME


----------



## LoomisIMX

Chad Smith said:


> Are the docks in? Never fished the Grand before and would like to try this weekend. PM any info to this steelie greenhorn, pleeeease.:lol:
> 
> Nice looking fish!


 There aren't any docks, just a little lauch at the dam. Don't forget to pay the meter when you park:lol: Fish waxies 4 to 5 ft. under a float and you should be able to find some chrome Be careful, the Grand will hurt you if you don't respect her.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

I was just "ribben ya" but on a side note its not a put and take fishery. I have no problem keeping a few fish, esp. when a person who dosnt fish that often keeps some. 

But its a put and put back fishery for the most part. These steelhead dont just spawn and die. They spawn and return to the big lake. And the fry can and do survive. For every fish kept the next should be let go. Females should be released more then males. Not saying throw them all back, but throw back more then what you keep. Selective harvest. That 2nd set of pics are tight.


----------



## thousandcasts

Fact: The Grand gets more natural reproduction or "wild" fish than most people realize--in fact, it actually gets more than some of the rivers north of here. 

Fact: It doesn't hurt a damn thing if someone is keeping fish at 6th St or where ever. 

The fish that do spawn are fish that are never seen or known about because they do so in the many small coldwater creeks from the mouth all the way to Lansing. The mainstream is NOT conducive to successful steelhead recruitment and all it takes is a couple hens here, a couple hens there in the small creeks to contribute MANY wild fish to the system. 

Like I said, you will never see or know of those fish that are doing their thing and keeping fish at freakin' 6th St. is not...not...NOT going to hurt the natural reproduction in that system one little bit. 

I'm far more of a catch n release guy than I ever am a catch n keep guy, but jeez--it's 6th St for God sake, not the PM or Little M where keeping fish would make a more negative impact. 

In short--good catch!


----------



## FishKilla419

Fact- I have never kept a steelhead out of the little,the pm,the bear,boardman, or any other river other than the grand or big man. For awhile there I was only keeping clip fins. And I fish a fair amount of other small waters that I won't even mention.
Fact- I was catching and releasing CHROME when Mr.Bieber was in diapers.:evil::lol::lol:
I reallly dont feel the need to explain myself. Just thought I'd throw that out there.
Hutch hopefully your post will enlighten some of the newbs on here. It had alot of good points.


----------



## Bobby_Earl_Jr

I fished an unmentionable this weekend to no avail, but have never fished the grand for steel. I have a little 12 footer I could take out. Honestly, the Grand at 6th has sounded intimidating. I here the numbers of fish are a lot more. Any input on fishing it by boat is welcome.


----------



## FishKilla419

Bobby_Earl_Jr said:


> I fished an unmentionable this weekend to no avail, but have never fished the grand for steel. I have a little 12 footer I could take out. Honestly, the Grand at 6th has sounded intimidating. I here the numbers of fish are a lot more. Any input on fishing it by boat is welcome.


I've been known to push the limits. But I wouldn't go out there in a 12'er. My 14 will be though..


----------



## riverbob

Trout King The only way to really become a much better fisherman is putting time on the river. Don't always believe what yu read or get from second hand sources.[/QUOTE said:


> here,here to that.


----------



## Boozer

samsteel said:


> you know what the kid is growing on me, he takes a lot of abuse on here (as he should) and most of the time laughs it off. sure he spouts off a lot and regurgitates things he reads off the internet and in books and a lot of time ends up looking foolish, but he does obviously have some passion for fishing. When you want to learn as much as he does and you spend as much time researching things as he does (and I am guessing he fishes a bit too) You can bet he will be a darn good fisherman one day, no matter how steep the learning curve may be. I have a lot more respect for him, than random anonymous posters who get on here from out of state and start negativity in every thread they post in and try to discredit other people's reputations. BOOM....how's that for a 400th post!


Tamer's a good kid, I have fished with him a couple times, was a pleasure.

He has the most important thing when it comes to angling in my opinion, he enjoys it and that leads to great things...

The one thing I noticed about him, he was respectful, he got fish slime on the floor of my boat and whipped out a rag to clean it up, I could have cared less about the slime "it's a fishing boat LOL", but it showed he had respect, that means something to me...

Of course, he will never lose the Bieber nickname...

Sincerely,

Debbie Downer


----------



## Multispeciestamer

Boozer said:


> Tamer's a good kid, I have fished with him a couple times, was a pleasure.
> 
> He has the most important thing when it comes to angling in my opinion, he enjoys it and that leads to great things...
> 
> The one thing I noticed about him, he was respectful, he got fish slime on the floor of my boat and whipped out a rag to clean it up, I could have cared less about the slime "it's a fishing boat LOL", but it showed he had respect, that means something to me...
> 
> Of course, he will never lose the Bieber nickname...
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Debbie Downer


 Well thanks, lol. I dont even remember doing that, just habit. Ever since several years ago (like 5) I spilled a case of wax worms and my dad and cuz made me vacum out the whole boat.

On a side note I fished for an hour today. Raven slip bobbers dont like 21 degree temps, didnt even have a hit. See some warmer days next week. 36-39 should be continued steelhead action.


----------



## thousandcasts

Boozer said:


> Tamer's a good kid, I have fished with him a couple times, was a pleasure.
> 
> He has the most important thing when it comes to angling in my opinion, he enjoys it and that leads to great things...
> 
> The one thing I noticed about him, he was respectful, he got fish slime on the floor of my boat *and whipped out a rag to clean it up*, I could have cared less about the slime "it's a fishing boat LOL", but it showed he had respect, that means something to me...
> 
> Of course, he will never lose the Bieber nickname...
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Debbie Downer


Sam Steel...telephone, line one.


----------



## Boozer

Multispeciestamer said:


> Well thanks, lol. I dont even remember doing that, just habit. Ever since several years ago (like 5) I spilled a case of wax worms and my dad and cuz made me vacum out the whole boat.
> 
> On a side note I fished for an hour today. Raven slip bobbers dont like 21 degree temps, didnt even have a hit. See some warmer days next week. 36-39 should be continued steelhead action.


Yeah, still looks too cold :lol:


----------



## diztortion

thousandcasts said:


> The funny thing is that this rod porn actually is Grand River related since the fish ladder served as a meeting place last Sat. for some rod deals to go down.
> 
> You had Sam, Diztortion and I all meeting at the same time for:
> 
> "You got the rod?"
> 
> "You got the money?"
> 
> "Yeah, I got the money."
> 
> "Let's see it...show me the money and I'll give you a sample of my wraps"
> 
> "Niiiiiiiice"
> 
> "What color you want?"
> 
> "What about me...you got my rod?"
> 
> "You ain't wired are you?"
> 
> :lol:


Ironically a cop rolled through the parking lot 5 minutes before the meeting took place. I kept thinking to myself, "Yeah, like he's really gonna believe a story about fishing rods.."

The bum that walked by screaming something about "big rods" really set the mood... :lol:

I liked his exaggerated hand signals.


----------



## tannhd

Hutch sold me my rod in an abandoned Kmart parking lot. Now that's sketchy. :16suspect


----------



## wdf73

Sounds like I should give up Ice fishing and hit the river more. I had to take a business trip a couple of days ago, and spent a couple of hours fishing for steelhead. Since it was the first time I have ever tried for them between December and March, I didn't really expect to figure out what I was doing the first time. Didn't see so much as a fish. I guess I will have to start saving my pennies for a trip with Hutch one of these days.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Wrapin: Bling dont meen a thing if the reel dont sing!....


----------



## REG

tannhd said:


> Hutch sold me my rod in an abandoned Kmart parking lot. Now that's sketchy. :16suspect


Especially so with Grand Rapid's newly acquired "rating".:yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## wartfroggy

tannhd said:


> Hutch sold me my rod in an abandoned Kmart parking lot. Now that's sketchy. :16suspect


 He has some great meeting places! My buddy picked up a used rod from Hutch for me when I had to work late.....they met along the side of the road, outside of baldwin.


----------



## wartfroggy

samsteel said:


> Lovin the pink wraps, got the name down to 3 possibilities; Pink Nightmare (think Christmas Story) Pink Floyd, or Mr. Pink (think Reservoir Dogs)


 Once you get a little more spawn juice on it, it could be the "Stinky Pinky"


----------

